# PS4 will automatically download remote PSN purchases



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS4 will automatically download remote PSN purchases*

PlayStation Network purchases made on a smartphone will be automatically downloaded by a sleeping PS4, which will go back into power-save mode once finished.










The feature was announced by SCE Worldwide Studios boss Shuhei Yoshida on Twitter.

“When you buy a PS4 game on smartphone, it will wake your PS4 up to start downloading the game. PS4 goes back to sleep after that,” the executive said.

Both PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 have allowed remote purchase of network content via webportals, accessible by mobile browser, but neither have allowed for immediate download and return to a hibernating state.

The Xbox One is not yet confirmed to have a similar feature.

Source: VG24/7


----------

